
Samsung has a new high-end Chromebook with touchscreen and stylus coming soon - jpalomaki
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/15/13293294/preorder-samsung-chromebook-pro-tech
======
jpalomaki
Original source is [1], but I think Verge gives a better quick summary of the
specs.

[1] [https://chromeunboxed.com/kevin-is-the-samsung-chromebook-
pr...](https://chromeunboxed.com/kevin-is-the-samsung-chromebook-pro-up-for-
pre-order/)

------
LordWinstanley
Will it 'explode' onto the market?

[D'you see what I did there?!]

